# Hunting sidearm -- 10mm



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been traveling in PA this week. Rather than risk the possible loss of one of my expensive handguns in my checked luggage while flying Delta -- I decided to throw in my G29SF for my sidearm on this trip. Today, I finished my client appointment with a local Sheriff a little early and decided to spend a little time on the range.

It had been a few months since I had taken either of my Glock 10mm pistols to the range -- and I burned through 100 rounds of Remington green/white box FMJs rather quickly. Now I remember why I like the Glock 10mms so much that I sold off all the rest of my 10mm pistols!

The G29SF with an installed 3.5lb trigger was a joy to shoot! I just did close up work today -- but it was encouraging to see two ragged holes the size of a 50 cent piece on the target when I was finished. I do have +2 bases on both the G29 mag I carry and the G20 mag I have on my belt as a spare. Each mag had an occassional failure to feed (about three of four instances total) while shooting the 100 rds. I expect the springs need to be replaced. So, I'll head over to Wolff Gun Springs website and order some replacements. If I continue to have failures -- I'll scrap the +2 bases...

Although I routinely carry a 9mm P7M8/M13 as a daily CCW, I still believe that the 10mm is the best all around cartridge for a semi-auto handgun.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*29 = Hunting ???*

I really never considered a Glock 29 a "Hunting" firearm ,however it is individual preference i suppose. 

I have been debating purchasing a 29 for a 9x25 Dillon convert. That chambering interests me for the speed and explosiveness in a somewhat small(er) package. Would only be interested in a 29 that was OD to match my other Glocks(19 and 20).

My 20 was bought solely for a hunting pistol. The Desert Eagle that I lugged thru the river swamps when hunting from my boat got to be pretty heavy and large in size as I got older. Laid side by side on a table the Glock 20 is fairly close to the DE in size and with 15+1 approaches the weight. Especially fitted with the 6" OEM hunting bbl that I use. 

My 20 is also fitted with a 3.5# connector,extended slide release,butt plug,Tru-Glo,TFO's,and a quick reset trigger group. I shoot Double Tap's 200gr WFNGC's for hunting and practice with the 200gr Blazer's.

This hunting combo has taken it's fair share of hogs on the river and in Eglin. The hunting load has never been stopped,even by a close to 245lb gnarly ol' boar hog that I hit square on the shoulder plate. The 15+1 leaves you with a somewhat comfortable feeling when the palmetto's start to rustle and there is no wind in the early AM. I cannot double tap(controlled pairs) a Glock 20 but 3 shots in as many seconds is not out of the question. 

The 10mm is indeed a great chambering for a simi-auto pistol if the weapon is designed to stand up to the pounding. I feel that the Glock20 definitely is since it was expressly designed for that cartridge. 

If your 29 is expieranceing FTF's I do not feel that it is the mag spring. The OEM springs are great and should last forever unless you only use one mag. I would highly recommend that you do a (super) $.25 trigger job on the weapon as I have done on both of my Glocks and probably 25 belonging to other people. That, and a 3.5# connector alone, will bring you trigger pull weight down to between 3.7 and 4.1 lbs according to my records on the work that I have done. You could possibly use a stronger action spring also but suggest that you not go over 19lbs. With a short bbl'ed weapon the recoil will increase and the second shot capability will surely decrease.

I still own 1911's, but the more I learn the Glock,the more impressed I am with them. They are (IMO)an engineering marvel. 

Good Shootin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

10mm for hunting? Yes. The G29SF as the primary hunting platform? No. It could be carried as a sidearm back-up I suppose. But I too would take my G20SF with 6" barrel as the first choice for a hunting sidearm.

I already have the 3.5lb trigger in the G29SF and I have done the 25 cent trigger job as well. I really think that the FTFs are related to the +2 mag bases. If stronger springs don't solve that problem -- I'll simply scrap the +2 bases and go back to the original flat mag base on the G20 mag and the +0 finger extension on the G29 mag.

The G29SF makes a great CCW weapon -- especially loaded with Double Tap's 125gr Barnes-X solid copper hollow points!


----------

